# headboat fishing kent narrows



## lnhale

Do anybody have a list of headboadt captains in Kent Narrows.


----------



## fishingfoyellows

theres the island queen, fishing lady, shirley b 3. only ones i kno of.


----------



## lnhale

*headboat fishing in kent narrows*

Thanks. Do they have phone numbers that I can call


----------



## earl of DC

lnhale said:


> Thanks. Do they have phone numbers that I can call


fishinglady 410-739-8101


----------



## fishingfoyellows

island queen 410 827 7737 shirley b 3 410-490-2580


----------



## lnhale

Thanks guys


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

A couple friends went out yesterday and caught each 70 spot, one blue 10" and no croaker, the captian said to them if you want to catch decent size croaker you have fish at nite. They were on the Fishing Lady.


----------



## earl of DC

TRIGGERFISH said:


> A couple friends went out yesterday and caught each 70 spot, one blue 10" and no croaker, the captian said to them if you want to catch decent size croaker you have fish at nite. They were on the Fishing Lady.


that is true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingfoyellows

u can catch little croakers during the day.. but no size no numbers and they are very scarce during the day.


----------



## physicsbro

Headboats are fishing boats that take whomever shows up at the dock at a set price per person. I have never had a bad time on a headboat anywhere, and recommend them highly. Most have bait and tackle available for rent, or you can bring your own. No reservations are needed, but call ahead for schedules and prices, which may vary. Some headboat skippers run evening or night trips as well as day trips.

Here is a short list of some headboats around the Chesapeake and on the ocean side.

Kent Narrows: Island Queen, 410-827-7737; Capt. Price, 410-827-6700.

Point Lookout: Olympus, 301-872-5815.

Crisfield: Barbara Ann II, 410-957-2562; H.B. Goode II, 410-957-2151.

Solomons Island: Marchelle, 410-326-3241.

Chesapeake Beach: Hooker, 800-233-2080.

Ocean City: Bay Bee (inshore), 410-726-8277; Morning Star (offshore), 410-520-2076.

Lewes, Del.: Parsons fleet, 302-645-8862.


----------

